# JD425 Starting problems



## deadhorse (8 mo ago)

Background. FD620D motor in early 425 was tired and needed rebuilding.I was going to do it myself, but found a local specialist and he rebuilt it, I'm working on reinstalling it.
I mistakenly hooked the ground wire to the jumper between the solenoid and starter.. stupid, I've fixed that. 
So attached ground to engine block, hooked up battery and it turned over fine. Waited till today to break it in. So starter, solenoid, ignition switch all work fine.
Battery was dead this morning. 
After recharging and testing, the positive wire from the time delay module that is supposed to attach to the positive post on battery has continuity to ground. Makes sense that that drained the battery.

My FD620D service manual doesn't show the time delay module or how to test it.
I've checked the pulser coils and they are in specs
Went to check the igniter with a ohmmeter, and saw no resistance between any terminals - Maybe I fried it? But that shouldn't show continuity to the time delay module power cable.

So I just ordered a new time delay module and igniter as the mower is 30 years old, but wondered if anyone had any other insight into the grounding issue? There is a ground from battery to engine block in front left as you look at the mower, there is a ground strap on the back left engine mount to the block, and another ground to the right front cover that comes from farther back in the mower.

I really hate just replacing random parts, but the igniter did seem to fail the test, and no idea how to the time delay module. 
Any insight or things I may have missed?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone will be along that can offer some advise.


----------

